# مباحث مرتبط با توسعه وب > توسعه وب (Web Development) >  cms برای asp.net

## lvlina_r

cms رایگان واسه asp.net هست؟؟؟ می شه معرفی کنید و یه توضیح مختصر در مورد نحوه ی کارش بدین

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> cms رایگان واسه ASP.NET هست؟؟؟ می شه معرفی کنید و یه توضیح مختصر در مورد نحوه ی کارش بدین


سلام.
البته که وجود داره. برخی از اونها عبارتند از:

DotNetNukeUmbracomojoPortalو ...
موفق باشید.

----------


## lvlina_r

می شه راهنمایی کنید کدوم بهتره؟؟ رایگانه ؟؟

----------


## mehdi.mousavi

> می شه راهنمایی کنید کدوم بهتره؟؟ رایگانه ؟؟


همشون رایگان هستن و من متاسفانه با هیچکدومشون تا بحال کار نکرده ام. اگر ASP.NET براتون مهم نبود، حتما Joomla رو بهتون پیشنهاد میدادم. بنظر من در حال حاضر شماره یک هستش. تو همه CMS ها منظورمه...

در هر حال، باید خودتون هر کدوم رو جداگانه بررسی کنید. چیزی که از نظر من ممکنه خوب باشه، میتونه هرگز پاسخگوی نیازهای شما نباشه. واسه همین توصیه میکنم خودتون آزمایش کنید و ببینید کدومیک از اونها با نیازهای شما تطابق داره. DotNetNuke از همشون مشهورتره، و البته، Plugin هایی هم که براش وجود داره به مراتب بیشتره.

موفق باشید.

----------


## zootos

سلام یه cms  واسه ویدیو آنلاین می خوام کسی سراغ داره واسه دانلود؟؟

ممنون می شم راهنماییم کنید.

----------


## abasfar

به نظر من cms php از همه بهتر است

----------


## alimaker

همونطور که مدیر فرمودن چندین cms معروف با asp.net وجود داره

که من شخصا DOTNETNUKE رو معرفی می کنم به 2 علت :

1- عظمت و گستردگی خارق العاده
2- خودم باهاش کار کردم (این دلیلم یکم مسخره است)

ولی چیزی که لازم داری توش هست با استفاده از ماژول ویدیو آنلاین میتونی تمام نیازهات رو برطرف کنی منتها اکثر ماژول ها پولیه دو تا سایت ایرانی مدتهاست دارن رو این سیستم کار میکنن
میتونی پلاگین های  رایگان رو از اینا بخوای اینم آدرسش :

http://www.irandnn.ir

http://mydnn.ir

----------


## arian110

از DotNetNuke استفاده كنيد

----------


## Javad.Kashi

سلام به همه دوستان

 آیا vbulletin  که خود برنامه نویس از اون استفاده می کند یک cms محسوب می شود ؟ اگر محسوب می شود عضو کدام یک از cms ها می باشد؟

یا علی

----------


## Slytherin

vbulletin یک CMS برای ساخت انجمن هست و بر پایه PHP میباشد.

----------


## HamidTatalo

بنظر من استفاده از ASP CMS خيلي بهتر از PHP CMS هستش
و توي اونها هم dotNetNuke فوق العادست

----------


## engkamyabi

سلام

میشه گفت معروفترین CMS که با ASP.NET نوشته شده dotnetnuke هست که به علت دارا بودن یک جامعه بزرگ از برنامه نویسان و کاربران پشتیبانی بهتری داره و ماژول های بیشتری در مورد اون نوشته شده هست .

من هم مدتی از dotnetnuke برای طراحی سایت هام استفاده می کردم ولی برام مشکلات فراوانی داشت که به چندتاش اشاره میکنم :

- دات نت نیوک به دلیل استفاده از ASP.NET فقط بر روی سرورهای ویندوز نصب میشه که نسبت به سرورهای لینوکس هزینه بالاتری داره.
-CMS دات نت نیوک نسبت به CMS های نوشته شده با PHP مقدار بسیار بیشتری از منابع سخت افزاری رو مصرف میکنه و تعداد کمی سایت را که از دات نت نیوک استفاده میکنه میشه بر روی یک سرور جای داد .
-به همان دلیل بالا معمولا هاست های ویندوز خریداری شده قدرت کافی را برای استفاده از دات نت نیوک ندارند .و سرعت بالا آمدن سایت معمولا پایین است .
به خاطر این دلایل من با اینکه با ASP.NET بیشتر آشنا بودم دات نت نیوک رو ترک کردم و به cms های php روی آوردم و الان برای سایت های شرکتی از جوملا استفاده میکنم که هم ماژول های زیاد و متنوعی داره و هم اینکه خیلی سبک تر هست .

موفق باشید .

----------


## mamali92

ميشه بگيد طريقه استفاده از cmsچطوريه؟

----------


## zigoratsoft

ببخشید دوستان برتری های PHP نسبت به .NET از هیچکس پوشیده نیست.
و اما دوست خوبمون  *mehdi.mousavi* که فرمودند جوملا بهترین هست.

من حدود 4-5 سال فقط روی جوملا کار کردم به صورت حرفه ای ولی بعد از آشناییم با وردپرس جوملا رو به کل کنار گذاشتم
اگر سری هم به آمار های جهانی بزنید مشاهده میکنید که وردپرس با فاصله ی بسیار زیادی نسبت به دیگر CMS ها محبوبیت داره.

وردپرس نسبت جوملا بسیار سبک تر هست و از انعطاف پذیری فوقالعاده بالایی برخوردار هست. همچنین از نظر seo (بهینه بودن)، امنیت و ... بسیار برتر است و به نظر بنده و البته آمار های جهانی بهترین CMS هست که در ایران نیز به خوبی پشتیبانی میشه و افزونه های بسیار زیادی هم برای هر زمینه کاری برایش وجود داره.

خوب دوستان چه لزومی داره که حتماً از asp استفاده کنید؟
اگر خودتون سرور ویندوزی دارید و به همین دلیل رو به asp آوردید به سادگی میتونید روی سرورتون apache & mySQL& ... رو نصب کنید تا بتونید از اسکریپت های قدرتمندی مثل وردپرس که با php کد نویسی شده استفاده کنید. فقط با نصب xampp میتونید زمینه رو برای نصب و اجرای php فراهم کنید.

----------


## zigoratsoft

اما طریقه استفاده از cms
خوب میدونید که cms یک نرم افزار سمت سرور برای مدیریت محتوا هست.
CMS ها مجموعه ای از فایل ها می باشند که میبایست ابتدا بر روی یک وب سرور کپی کنید.
این CMS ها معمولاً یک مسیر برای نصب دارند.
با اجرای این مسیر در مرورگر به محیط نصب وارد می شوید که پس از انجام تنظیمات و ورود اطلاعات دیتابیس و ... مراحل نصب به پایان میرسد و آماده استفاده میشود.

خروجی CMS ها معمولاً یک وب سایت کامل و پویا می باشد.
کار cms پویا کردن صفحات استاتیک می باشد.
CMS ها یک مسیر مدیریت دارند که با رمز محافظت می شود.
مدیر سایت با ورود به این مسیر می تواند تغییراتی از قبیل درج/حذف/ویرایش مطالب، منو ها، دسته ها، ماژول ها و... را در سایت خود به سادگی اعمال کند.
بخش مدیریت همانند بخش مدیریت یک وبلاگ می باشد ولی با امکانات خیلی بیشتر که انعطاف پذیری به سیستم می دهد.

----------


## fatook

> ببخشید دوستان برتری های PHP نسبت به .NET از هیچکس پوشیده نیست.
> و اما دوست خوبمون  *mehdi.mousavi* که فرمودند جوملا بهترین هست.
> 
> من حدود 4-5 سال فقط روی جوملا کار کردم به صورت حرفه ای ولی بعد از آشناییم با وردپرس جوملا رو به کل کنار گذاشتم
> اگر سری هم به آمار های جهانی بزنید مشاهده میکنید که وردپرس با فاصله ی بسیار زیادی نسبت به دیگر CMS ها محبوبیت داره.
> 
> وردپرس نسبت جوملا بسیار سبک تر هست و از انعطاف پذیری فوقالعاده بالایی برخوردار هست. همچنین از نظر seo (بهینه بودن)، امنیت و ... بسیار برتر است و به نظر بنده و البته آمار های جهانی بهترین CMS هست که در ایران نیز به خوبی پشتیبانی میشه و افزونه های بسیار زیادی هم برای هر زمینه کاری برایش وجود داره.
> 
> خوب دوستان چه لزومی داره که حتماً از asp استفاده کنید؟
> اگر خودتون سرور ویندوزی دارید و به همین دلیل رو به asp آوردید به سادگی میتونید روی سرورتون apache & mySQL& ... رو نصب کنید تا بتونید از اسکریپت های قدرتمندی مثل وردپرس که با php کد نویسی شده استفاده کنید. فقط با نصب xampp میتونید زمینه رو برای نصب و اجرای php فراهم کنید.



به نظر من ایراد ورد پرس اینه که فالب رایگان قشنگ کم داره . اگه فالب رایگان که RTl و LTR برا ورد پرس مبشناسین لطفا معرفی نمایید. ممنون

----------


## پیام حیاتی

> به نظر من ایراد ورد پرس اینه که فالب رایگان قشنگ کم داره . اگه فالب رایگان که RTl و LTR برا ورد پرس مبشناسین لطفا معرفی نمایید. ممنون


دوست عزیز به تاریخ تایپیک توجه کردید!
ایشون هم تنها نظر شخصیشون رو که کمی هم تعصبی هست گفتن ، هیچ منبع موثقی برای صحت و تائید صحبت هاشون معرفی نکردن.
در انجمن های مربوطه وجود دارد،جستجو کنید و برنامه آرتیستر.

----------

